# euch etwas mitteilen / etwas mit euch teilen



## Davidasks

Ich möchte etwas über die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen. 

Ist der Satz korrekt oder muss man das Wort mitteilen benutzen? Ist es möglich das Wort teilen in diesem Satz zu benutzen, auch wenn vielleicht mitteilen bevorzugt wäre. 

Hintergrund ist, dass es sich um eine Schülerzeitung, in der man Beiträge anderer Schüler zitiert, handelt.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## elroy

Ich würde weder „teilen“ noch „mitteilen“ verwenden.

_Ich möchte euch etwas über die Beiträge einiger Schüler _*berichten*_._


----------



## Davidasks

Berichten klingt allerdings sehr formal. Ist die Benutzung von mitteilen und/oder teilen denn grammatisch im dem Beispiel richtig?


----------



## elroy

Davidasks said:


> Berichten klingt allerdings sehr formal.


 Dann halt: _Ich möchte euch etwas über die Beiträge einiger Schüler _*sagen*_. _


Davidasks said:


> Ist die Benutzung von mitteilen und/oder teilen denn grammatisch im dem Beispiel richtig?


 Beides klingt für mich nach Denglisch.


----------



## Davidasks

elroy said:


> Dann halt: _Ich möchte euch etwas über die Beiträge einiger Schüler _*sagen*_. _
> Beides klingt für mich nach Denglisch.



Vielen Dank für deine Anmerkung*

Die Sache ist auch, dass es sich um das zitieren/quoten von Aussagen handelt und dann vielleicht "berichten" nicht ganz zutreffend sein könnte. Bin mir aber dabei nicht ganz sicher. Ist halt nur die Frage ob und/oder wie man teilen/mitteilen in dem oberen Beispielsatz verwenden könnte.


----------



## elroy

Davidasks said:


> Die Sache ist auch, dass es sich um das zitieren/quoten von Aussagen handelt und dann vielleicht "berichten" nicht ganz zutreffend sein könnte.


_ Ich möchte einige Aussagen aus den Beiträgen einiger Schüler _*zitieren*_ und _*diese* *kommentieren / diese besprechen / meine Meinung dazu abgeben / dazu Stellung nehmen. 

*


----------



## Davidasks

elroy said:


> _ Ich möchte einige Aussagen aus den Beiträgen einiger Schüler _*zitieren*_ und _*diese* *kommentieren / diese besprechen / meine Meinung dazu abgeben / dazu Stellung nehmen.
> *



Ein weiteres Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Schätze das sehr! Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht das beste Wort ist, die Frage hier ist jedoch auf teilen/mitteilen bezogen.


----------



## elroy

Davidasks said:


> Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht das beste Wort ist, die Frage hier ist jedoch auf teilen/mitteilen bezogen.


 Weiß ich doch. Dazu habe ich schon Stellung genommen:


elroy said:


> Beides klingt für mich nach Denglisch.


 Ich habe Dir andere Ausdrucksweisen vorgeschlagen, weil ich "teilen" und "mitteilen" hier für unangebracht halte.


----------



## Davidasks

elroy said:


> Weiß ich doch. Dazu habe ich schon Stellung genommen:
> Ich habe Dir andere Ausdrucksweisen vorgeschlagen, weil ich "teilen" und "mitteilen" hier für unangebracht halte.


Ja, vielen Dank dafür! 

Wenn ich nun doch teilen oder mitteilen verwenden möchte, wäre der Beispielsatz dann grammatisch korrekt (mit teilen und mit mitteilen)?


----------



## manfy

Davidasks said:


> Wenn ich nun doch teilen oder mitteilen verwenden möchte, wäre der Beispielsatz dann grammatisch korrekt (mit teilen und mit mitteilen)?


Ich finde 'etwas über' problematisch, aber mit folgendem hätte ich keine großen Probleme:
Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen.​
Das könnte aber an meinem englischen Einfluss liegen (I want to share with you <blar blar something> ist halt eine oft gehörte englische Phrase).

_Jemandem etwas mitteilen_ geht in Richtung von _jemanden von etwas in Kenntnis setzen_, und das passt hier nicht richtig.
Ausser vielleicht in der Form:
Ich möchte *euch etwas über* die Beiträge einiger Schüler *mitteilen*: Einige davon sind erstunken und erlogen!​Die effektive _Mitteilung_ daran ist die Aussage "Einige davon sind erstunken und erlogen!"


----------



## Davidasks

manfy said:


> Ich finde 'etwas über' problematisch, aber mit folgendem hätte ich keine großen Probleme:
> Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen.​
> Das könnte aber an meinem englischen Einfluss liegen (I want to share with you <blar blar something> ist halt eine oft gehörte englische Phrase).
> 
> _Jemandem etwas mitteilen_ geht in Richtung von _jemanden von etwas in Kenntnis setzen_, und das passt hier nicht richtig.
> Ausser vielleicht in der Form:
> Ich möchte *euch etwas über* die Beiträge einiger Schüler *mitteilen*: Einige davon sind erstunken und erlogen!​Die effektive _Mitteilung_ daran ist die Aussage "Einige davon sind erstunken und erlogen!"



Vielen Dank für diese Aufklärung! Das war was ich wissen wollte. 

Ich bin zwar Deutscher allerdings schon seit vielen Jahren ausserhalb Deutschlands und renne dann manchmal in diese Probleme (ein bischen Englisch in der Dankweise). Deine Beispielformulierung ist mit selbst entgangen. Danke fur das Beispiel mit treffen (auch wenn es nicht richtig zutreffend ist).


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen.


 Das ist Denglisch, glaub' ich.  Im Deutschen bedeutet das eigentlich, dass jeder von uns ein Stück der Beiträge haben darf.  Zumindest finde ich im Duden nichts, was Deine Bedeutung belegt. 


manfy said:


> Das könnte aber an meinem englischen Einfluss liegen


 Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen.​


Ich denke, in Deutsch wird diese Formulierung nur für Artikel, Videos, Musik und Bilder im Internet verwendet.
Außerhalb des Internets kann man Spielzeug teilen, wenn man es gemeinsam verwenden will. Kuchen und Ähnliches wird beim Teilen zerteilt und dann verteilt.


----------



## Davidasks

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, in Deutsch wird diese Formulierung nur für Artikel, Videos, Musik und Bilder im Internet verwendet.
> Außerhalb des Internets kann man Spielzeug teilen, wenn man es gemeinsam verwenden will. Kuchen und Ähnliches wird beim Teilen zerteilt und dann verteilt.



Ja, das Verteilen von Artikeln aus dem Internet würde auch zutreffen (etwas das kein Wörterbuch angibt). In diesem Fall ist es das "Teilen" (die Wiedergabe, Weiterleitung) von Meinungen anderer Schüler der Schule. Vielleicht habe ich in meinem Kopf das "teilen von Dingen" (wie im Internet) und versuche das hier auch zu verwenden. Anscheinend habe ich jedoch eine falsche Denkweise hier. Auch den Ausdruck "eine Meinung teilen" habe ich im Duden nicht gefunden. Wenn ich an teilen denke, denke ich an das Weitergeben von Informationen, an das Separieren von Dingen und an Meinungen/Gefühle die man mit einer anderen Person gleich hat.


So, die besser Form (wenn man etwas mit teilen benutzen möchte) wäre dann "mitteilen".

*Ich möchte euch in diesem Schulzeitungsabschnitt die Beiträge einiger Schüler mitteilen.*


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Gedanken zu meiner Frage!


----------



## elroy

Davidasks said:


> So, die besser Form (wenn man etwas mit teilen benutzen möchte) wäre dann "mitteilen".
> 
> *Ich möchte euch in diesem Schulzeitungsabschnitt die Beiträge einiger Schüler mitteilen.*


 Woher leitest Du das ab? 

Warum möchtest Du unbedingt "etwas mit _teilen_" verwenden?


----------



## Davidasks

elroy said:


> Woher leitest Du das ab?
> 
> Warum möchtest Du unbedingt "etwas mit _teilen_" verwenden?



Haha* ich bin in dem Sinne etwas sturköpfig (vergib mir) und habe einer Freundin gesagt, dass es korrekt wäre es so zu schreiben. So, auch wenn ich jetzt verstanden habe, dass es besser wäre einige der Wörter die du mir vorgeschlagen hast zu verwenden, versuche ich dennoch herauszufinden ob es wenigstens grammatisch korrekt ist es so zu benutzen. Zumindest weiß ich dann, dass es kein rein grammatischer Fehler ist und ich kann dann langsam versuchen das Wort "teilen" nicht für diese Fälle zu benutzen. Ist halt in meinem Kopf das erste Wort an das ich denke, wenn man über die Wiedergabe von Aussagen spricht.. da das Wort "berichten" für mich etwas zu formal klingt und es sich hier um eine Schülerzeitung handelt.

Mitteilen - schriftlich etwas (die Meinung, Aussage) mitteilen.

Teilen - etwas (einen Bericht) weiterleiten
(So ist es in meinem Verstand). Ist das falsch?

Vielen Dank*


----------



## elroy

Es geht nicht um Grammatik sondern um Wortwahl, wie der berühmte englische Satz "Colorless green ideas sleep furiously" zeigt. Grammatisch korrekt, semantisch sinnlos.

Weitere Beispiele:

"Ich möchte heute einen Kühlschrank essen."
"Meine Maus sagte mir, sie habe heute die Eule verheiratet."
"Ich brauche ein gutes Spielzeug, um die Blumen zu putzen."​
Natürlich sind das übertriebene Beispiele, aber ich hoffe, Du verstehst, worauf ich hinauswill. Wenn Du hier von Grammatik redest, so bist Du auf dem falschen Dampfer. Es geht um die Wortwahl, die hier leider unglücklich ist.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Das ist Denglisch, glaub' ich.  Im Deutschen bedeutet das eigentlich, dass jeder von uns ein Stück der Beiträge haben darf.  Zumindest finde ich im Duden nichts, was Deine Bedeutung belegt.


Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es ja nicht. Man kann den Ausdruck ja auch im figurativen Sinne anwenden; denk an den Spruch: "geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid, geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude".
Somit muss ich sagen: Ich teile deine Ansicht nicht.  (= Ich bin nicht der gleichen Ansicht wie du.)

"Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen" bedeutet soviel wie _ich möchte euch diese Beiträge nicht vorenthalten_ oder _ich möchte, dass ihr am Gesagten teilhaben könnt._

Meine Abneigung am englischen Ausdruck und der direkten Übersetzung ins Deutsche liegt eher daran, dass diese Phrase - wenn "falsch" angewandt - den Eindruck einer pseudo-psychologischen Floskel einer self-help-group erzeugt.
Vielleicht hab ich da mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt in einem entsprechenden setting "I want to share with you ..." höre, ist der erste Gedanke "Oh Gott, sie ist mitteilungsbedürftig! Die kaut mir jetzt sicher wieder ein Ohr ab und ich kann nicht weg. ...unzählige Minuten meines Lebens down the drain..." 


Davidasks said:


> So, die besser Form (wenn man etwas mit teilen benutzen möchte) wäre dann "mitteilen".
> 
> *Ich möchte euch in diesem Schulzeitungsabschnitt die Beiträge einiger Schüler mitteilen.*


Nein, das klappt für mich nicht.
Man kann zwar sich selbst mitteilen (wenn man mitteilungsbedürftig ist), aber das geht dann in Richtung "to come out of the closet" (je nach Kontext) -- und einen gesamten Beitrag eines anderen oder das Gedankengut eines anderen _mitzuteilen_, das geht einfach nicht. Das halte ich für eine falsche oder zumindest sehr fragliche Wortanwendung.


----------



## Davidasks

manfy said:


> Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es ja nicht. Man kann den Ausdruck ja auch im figurativen Sinne anwenden; denk an den Spruch: "geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid, geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude".
> Somit muss ich sagen: Ich teile deine Ansicht nicht.  (= Ich bin nicht der gleichen Ansicht wie du.)
> 
> "Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen" bedeutet soviel wie _ich möchte euch diese Beiträge nicht vorenthalten_ oder _ich möchte, dass ihr am Gesagten teilhaben könnt._
> 
> Meine Abneigung am englischen Ausdruck und der direkten Übersetzung ins Deutsche liegt eher daran, dass diese Phrase - wenn "falsch" angewandt - den Eindruck einer pseudo-psychologischen Floskel einer self-help-group erzeugt.
> Vielleicht hab ich da mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt in einem entsprechenden setting "I want to share with you ..." höre, ist der erste Gedanke "Oh Gott, sie ist mitteilungsbedürftig! Die kaut mir jetzt sicher wieder ein Ohr ab und ich kann nicht weg. ...unzählige Minuten meines Lebens down the drain..."



Danke für deine Ansicht. Es ist gut die Meinung Anderer zu hören. Deine Erklärung vom "geteilten Erfahren" geht mehr in meine Gedankenrichtung.


elroy said:


> Es geht nicht um Grammatik sondern um Wortwahl, wie der berühmte englische Satz "Colorless green ideas sleep furiously" zeigt. Grammatisch korrekt, semantisch sinnlos.
> 
> Weitere Beispiele:
> 
> "Ich möchte heute einen Kühlschrank essen."
> "Meine Maus sagte mir, sie habe heute die Eule verheiratet."
> "Ich brauche ein gutes Spielzeug, um die Blumen zu putzen."​
> Natürlich sind das übertriebene Beispiele, aber ich hoffe, Du verstehst, worauf ich hinauswill. Wenn Du hier von Grammatik redest, so bist Du auf dem falschen Dampfer. Es geht um die Wortwahl, die hier leider unglücklich ist.



Danke! Ja, so ist es grammatisch richtig aber die Wortwahl deiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.


manfy said:


> Nein, das klappt für mich nicht.
> Man kann zwar sich selbst mitteilen (wenn man mitteilungsbedürftig ist), aber das geht dann in Richtung "to come out of the closet" (je nach Kontext) -- und einen gesamten Beitrag eines anderen oder das Gedankengut eines anderen _mitzuteilen_, das geht einfach nicht. Das halte ich für eine falsche oder zumindest sehr fragliche Wortanwendung.



Hmm..  *"Bitte teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit.*"  Dieser Satz sollte korrekt sein. Deiner Aussage nach kann ich dann aber nicht schreiben: *"Bitte teilen Sie uns die Meinung Anderer mit."*.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> denk an den Spruch: "geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid, geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude".
> Somit muss ich sagen: Ich teile deine Ansicht nicht.  (= Ich bin nicht der gleichen Ansicht wie du.)
> 
> "Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen" bedeutet soviel wie _ich möchte euch diese Beiträge nicht vorenthalten_ oder _ich möchte, dass ihr am Gesagten teilhaben könnt._


 Die Beispiele, Du Du angibst (Leid, Freude, Ansicht) sind natürlich sehr idiomatisch. Aber: Sie bestätigen einfach nur das, was ich gesagt hatte und überzeugen mich somit nicht, dass es mit "Beiträgen" funktioniert.

Wir nehmen beide am Leid/an der Freude teil.  (metaphorische Teilung)
Die eine Ansicht wird von mehreren Leuten vertreten.  (metaphorische Teilung)

Aber: Wenn ich Dir ein paar Beiträge/Veröffentlichungen/Aussagen einfach nur _zeige_, so hat das doch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, woran ich oder Du teilnehmen/teilhaben oder was wir gemeinsam vertreten. Ich zeige Dir einfach nur etwas. Ich glaube, "teilen" metaphorisch auf diese Situation übertragen zu wollen, ist schon etwas weit hergeholt.


----------



## Davidasks

elroy said:


> Die Beispiele, Du Du angibst (Leid, Freude, Ansicht) sind natürlich sehr idiomatisch. Aber: Sie bestätigen einfach nur das, was ich gesagt hatte und überzeugen mich somit nicht, dass es mit "Beiträgen" funktioniert.
> 
> Wir nehmen beide am Leid/an der Freude teil.  (metaphorische Teilung)
> Die eine Ansicht wird von mehreren Leuten vertreten.  (metaphorische Teilung)
> 
> Aber: Wenn ich Dir ein paar Beiträge/Veröffentlichungen/Aussagen einfach nur _zeige_, so hat das doch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, woran ich oder Du teilnehmen/teilhaben oder was wir gemeinsam vertreten. Ich zeige Dir einfach nur etwas. Ich glaube, "mitteilen" metaphorisch auf diese Situation übertragen zu wollen, ist schon etwas weit hergeholt.



Es sind jedoch Aussagen (mit persönlichen Meinungen) die vom Verfasser in der Zeitung quotiert werden und dann wird dieser seine eigene Meinung dazu äußern. So teilt er die Ansicht mit (mitteilen). Aber anscheinend benutze ich das Wort hier nicht richtig (das ist schwer zu verdauen, als Deutscher, das ich das Wort mitteilen anscheinend nicht mehr richtig verwende). 

Danke für all deine Anmerkungen!


----------



## manfy

Davidasks said:


> Hmm..  *"Bitte teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit.*"  Dieser Satz sollte korrekt sein. Deiner Aussage nach kann ich dann aber nicht schreiben: *"Bitte teilen Sie uns die Meinung Anderer mit."*.
> 
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Jain. Ich denke, es geht eher um den Inhalt dieser Mitteilung.
Man kann beispielsweise völlig korrekt sagen: "Bitte teilen Sie uns die Entscheidung ihres Chefs mit (sobald sie gefallen ist)."

"Mitteilung" - und damit auch das Verb "mitteilen" - hat die direkte Bedeutung von "teilen" im modernen Deutsch verloren.
Eine _Mitteilung_ ist eine *formelle, meist öffentliche, Kundmachung*. Also wenn man mitteilt, wird jemand über etwas Spezielles _informiert, bzw. in Kenntnis gesetzt_.

Man kann nicht sagen, "Ich hab gestern ein tolles Buch gelesen und ich möchte dir dieses Buch mitteilen"  im Sinne von "ich möchte die tolle Erfahrung, die das Lesen dieses Buches vermittelt mit dir teilen".


----------



## elroy

Davidasks said:


> So teilt er die Ansicht mit (mitteilen)


 _Ich teile euch meine Ansicht mit_: Das geht schon, glaub' ich. Vgl. Duden:

jemanden von etwas, wovon man glaubt, dass es für ihn wichtig ist, in Kenntnis setzen; jemanden über etwas informieren, ihn etwas wissen lassen

*Beispiele*

jemandem etwas brieflich, telefonisch, per E-Mail, schonend, vertraulich mitteilen
_jemandem eine Absicht, eine Neuigkeit, seine Bedenken mitteilen_
Aber nicht: _Ich teile euch die Beiträge mit._


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Aber: Wenn ich Dir ein paar Beiträge/Veröffentlichungen/Aussagen einfach nur _zeige_, so hat das doch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, woran ich oder Du teilnehmen/teilhaben oder was wir gemeinsam vertreten. Ich zeige Dir einfach nur etwas. Ich glaube, "teilen" metaphorisch auf diese Situation übertragen zu wollen, ist schon etwas weit hergeholt.


Ja ok, aber Sprache ist ja nicht auf bisherige und bislang allgemein übliche Anwendung begrenzt. Wenn du eine neu, sinnvolle, vertretbare Anwendung findest, spricht nichts dagegen, das Wort auch in dieser neue Form anzuwenden.

Man hört es im Deutschen vielleicht nicht oft, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich diese Anwendung mit der Idee, ein Gedankengut zu teilen, schon während meiner Schulzeit gehört habe, eventuell im theologischen oder philosophischen Bereich. Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass wir da ein oder zwei Lehrer hatten, die zwischendurch gerne philosophiert haben.


elroy said:


> _Ich teile euch meine Ansicht mit_: Das geht schon, glaub' ich. Vgl. Duden:
> 
> jemanden von etwas, wovon man glaubt, dass es für ihn wichtig ist, in Kenntnis setzen; jemanden über etwas informieren, ihn etwas wissen lassen
> 
> *Beispiele*
> 
> jemandem etwas brieflich, telefonisch, per E-Mail, schonend, vertraulich mitteilen
> _jemandem eine Absicht, eine Neuigkeit, seine Bedenken mitteilen_
> Aber nicht: _Ich teile euch die Beiträge mit._


 _Diese_ Ansicht teile ich sehr gern!


----------



## Hutschi

Davidasks said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Hmm..  *"Bitte teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit.*"  Dieser Satz sollte korrekt sein. Deiner Aussage nach kann ich dann aber nicht schreiben: *"Bitte teilen Sie uns die Meinung Anderer mit."*.
> 
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Das ist korrekt. Es geht hier um das trennbare Verb "mitteilen". Man kann seine eigene Meinung jemandem mitteilen, aber nicht die Meinung anderer.



Davidasks said:


> Teilen - etwas (einen Bericht) weiterleiten



Das gilt so nur im Internet. Es könnte durch Sprachwandel allgemeiner werden. Die Verwendung im Internet ist auch sehr neu, sie kam mit sozialen Netzwerken auf.



Davidasks said:


> Auch den Ausdruck "eine Meinung teilen" habe ich im Duden nicht gefunden.



Die Meinung teilen - hier hat "teilen" eine völlig andere Bedeutung als im Faden verlangt. Es ist idiomatisch, bedeutet aber "die gleiche Meinung haben", nicht "die Meinung verbreiten".
Im Duden steht es hier, allerdings ohne Erklärung, wahrscheinlich da die Bedeutung Muttersprachlern klar ist.

Duden | Meinung | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

jemandes Meinung [nicht] teilen [können]


----------



## elroy

@manfy

Zum Austesten:

Welche(r) der unten stehenden Sätze fändest Du akzeptabel?

_Ich habe gestern einen tollen Artikel zum Thema Zweitspracherwerb gelesen. Den möchte ich unbedingt mit dir teilen.
Ich habe ihr eine E-Mail geschickt, um mit ihr ein paar schöne Sprüche zu teilen.
Würdest du bitte deine Übersetzung des Textes mit mir teilen? 
_
(Für meine Ohren klingt das alles furchtbar! )


----------



## Davidasks

manfy said:


> Jain. Ich denke, es geht eher um den Inhalt dieser Mitteilung.
> Man kann beispielsweise völlig korrekt sagen: "Bitte teilen Sie uns die Entscheidung ihres Chefs mit (sobald sie gefallen ist)."
> 
> "Mitteilung" - und damit auch das Verb "mitteilen" - hat die direkte Bedeutung von "teilen" im modernen Deutsch verloren.
> Eine _Mitteilung_ ist eine *formelle, meist öffentliche, Kundmachung*. Also wenn man mitteilt, wird jemand über etwas Spezielles _informiert, bzw. in Kenntnis gesetzt_.
> 
> Man kann nicht sagen, "Ich hab gestern ein tolles Buch gelesen und ich möchte dir dieses Buch mitteilen"  im Sinne von "ich möchte die tolle Erfahrung, die das Lesen dieses Buches vermittelt mit dir teilen".


Ow, okay. Danke dafür. So habe ich es falsch verwendet! Danke für die Erklärung!


elroy said:


> _Ich teile euch meine Ansicht mit_: Das geht schon, glaub' ich. Vgl. Duden:
> 
> jemanden von etwas, wovon man glaubt, dass es für ihn wichtig ist, in Kenntnis setzen; jemanden über etwas informieren, ihn etwas wissen lassen
> 
> *Beispiele*
> 
> jemandem etwas brieflich, telefonisch, per E-Mail, schonend, vertraulich mitteilen
> _jemandem eine Absicht, eine Neuigkeit, seine Bedenken mitteilen_
> Aber nicht: _Ich teile euch die Beiträge mit._



Ow, das ist sehr gutes Wissen! Danke sehr dafür!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin zwar nicht manfy, möchte aber trotzdem auch meine Einschätzung geben.


_Ich habe gestern einen tollen Artikel zum Thema Zweitspracherwerb gelesen. Den möchte ich unbedingt mit dir teilen. _
Für mich akzeptabel nur im Internet. Spezielle Nutzung. In anderem Kontext würde ich zwei Sekunden über die Bedeutung nachdenken, aber es als Metapher aus dem Internet schließlich verstehen. Man könnte es als rhetorisches Mittel verwenden.
_Ich habe ihr eine E-Mail geschickt, um mit ihr ein paar schöne Sprüche zu teilen._
Eventuell akzeptabel, es sind neue Medien, die Sprachänderungen zeigen.
_Würdest du bitte deine Übersetzung des Textes mit mir teilen? _
Akzeptabel zum Beispiel im folgenden Kontext: Wir sind beide Übersetzer, ich habe gerade Zeit und würde einen Teil der Übersetzungen übernehmen. Zusammen werden wir schneller fertig. Beispielsweise übersetzt du den literarischen und ich den wissenschaftlichen Teil.
Verbunden sind: Teilen der Arbeit, Arbeitsteilung
Manfys Meinung würde mich aber auch interessieren.

PS: Wer hat "teilen" in der neuen Bedeutung eingeführt? Gab es sie schon in bestimmtem Kontext oder ist sie wirklich erst mit dem Internet aufgekommen?


----------



## Davidasks

Hutschi said:


> Das ist korrekt. Es geht hier um das trennbare Verb "mitteilen". Man kann seine eigene Meinung jemandem mitteilen, aber nicht die Meinung anderer.
> 
> 
> Das gilt so nur im Internet. Es könnte durch Sprachwandel allgemeiner werden. Die Verwendung im Internet ist auch sehr neu, sie kam mit sozialen Netzwerken auf.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Meinung teilen - hier hat "teilen" eine völlig andere Bedeutung als im Faden verlangt. Es ist idiomatisch, bedeutet aber "die gleiche Meinung haben", nicht "die Meinung verbreiten".
> Im Duden steht es hier, allerdings ohne Erklärung, wahrscheinlich da die Bedeutung Muttersprachlern klar ist.
> 
> Duden | Meinung | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
> 
> jemandes Meinung [nicht] teilen [können]



Nochmals Danke für deine gute Erklärung!


----------



## Hutschi

Grimms Wörterbuch gibt mehrere Bedeutungen: Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm
mehrere davon gehen in die Richtung "in zwei teilen, zerteilen etc."
Es gibt aber auch die anderen, darunter:



> 4) zu theil werden lassen, zu-, austheilen, geben


 (Alte sehr spezielle Rechtschreibung, ich übertrage sie im Folgenden im Wesentlichen in moderne.)
Beispiel: Er teilte Brot. Judas teilte einen Kuss. (wörtlich: "ein kus, den Judas teilte.")

_Komm, folge mir, und teile was ich habe._ Goethe 9, 20 (Iphigenia 1, 3);  (Das habe ich erst verstanden, dass zerteilt werden solle, aber es wird in manfys Sinn verwendet, also im Sinne der Gemeinsamkeit. Lange vor dem Internet.)
ebenda: _die Hoffnung nährst du, des stolzen Mannes Hand und Herz zu teilen.

-----


_


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> _Ich habe gestern einen tollen Artikel zum Thema Zweitspracherwerb gelesen. Den möchte ich unbedingt mit dir teilen. _
> Für mich akzeptabel nur im Internet. Spezielle Nutzung. In anderem Kontext würde ich zwei Sekunden über die Bedeutung nachdenken, aber es als Metapher aus dem Internet schließlich verstehen. Man könnte es als rhetorisches Mittel verwenden.
> 
> _Ich habe ihr eine E-Mail geschickt, um mit ihr ein paar schöne Sprüche zu teilen._
> Eventuell akzeptabel, es sind neue Medien, die Sprachänderungen zeigen.


 OK, aber abgesehen vom Kontext Internet bzw. neue Medien? Ich glaube übrigens, diese spezielle Verwendung entstand als wörtliche Übersetzung aus dem Englischen.


Hutschi said:


> _Würdest du bitte deine Übersetzung des Textes mit mir teilen? _
> Akzeptabel zum Beispiel im folgenden Kontext: Wir sind beide Übersetzer, ich habe gerade Zeit und würde einen Teil der Übersetzungen übernehmen. Zusammen werden wir schneller fertig. Beispielsweise übersetzt du den literarischen und ich den wissenschaftlichen Teil.
> Verbunden sind: Teilen der Arbeit, Arbeitsteilung


 Ich meinte eine schon angefertigte Übersetzung, die mir derjenige schicken/zeigen soll.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> _Ich habe gestern einen tollen Artikel zum Thema Zweitspracherwerb gelesen. Den möchte ich unbedingt mit dir teilen.
> Ich habe ihr eine E-Mail geschickt, um mit ihr ein paar schöne Sprüche zu teilen.
> Würdest du bitte deine Übersetzung des Textes mit mir teilen?
> _
> (Für meine Ohren klingt das alles furchtbar! )


Tja, schon teilen sich die Geister - auch in mir selbst! 
Wenn ich alle 3 Formen so hintereinander lese, dann wird die Phrase rasch zu einer nichtssagenden Floskel, die ich somit möglichst vermeiden möchte. Den ersten Satz finde ich unbedenklich; das liegt teilweise sicherlich daran, dass man im Internet viele Artikel, posts, tweets, etc. "teilt". 
Bei den anderen Sätzen ist "teilen" wahrscheinlich nicht das erste Wort, das mir in den Sinn käme, wenn ich es selbst schreiben wollte.



Hutschi said:


> PS: Wer hat "teilen" in der neuen Bedeutung eingeführt? Gab es sie schon in bestimmtem Kontext oder ist sie wirklich erst mit dem Internet aufgekommen?


Ich denke, epidemieähnliche Proportionen hat das ganze erst mit dem Smartphone mit halbwegs brauchbarer mobiler Internetverbindung angenommen, also ab 2010-2012 rum.
Aber ich denke schon, dass "etwas teilen" im figurativen Sinne auch vorher schon existiert hat, aber halt nicht im floskelhaften general-purpose-Sinn.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, manfy, das war auch meine Beobachtung. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich bei Grimm nachgeschaut.
----
Ich habe für "teilen" = gemeinsam noch folgende Beispiele:

Die gleiche Wohnung teilen = gemeinsam dort wohnen. Das stimmt mit DWDS (Wortauskunftssystem zur deutschen Sprache) überein
Mit Buch und Zeitung kenne ich es nicht als idiomatisch.  ("Ein gemeinsames Buch teilen" wäre nicht idiomatisch im Sinne, die Information gemeinsam zu nutzen.)


---
Ich denke, je nach Bedeutung sind unterschiedliche Wendungen idiomatisch.
Ich muss meine neuen Erkenntnisse mit Euch teilen (die Manfy schon vorher hatte).
Die Wendung "teilen", wie sie im Internet verwendet wird, hat in ähnlichem Sinne schon alte Wurzeln, die aber nicht unbedingt bewusst sind. In Grimms Wörterbuch werden sehr alte Beispiele angegeben. Sie sind ähnlich, aber nicht gleich. Sie würden aber erklären, dass sich die Bedeutung noch gehalten hat.

DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache DWDS gibt kein aktuelles Beispiel für die Bedeutung an, am ehesten noch:

⟨sich (mit jmdm.) in eine Sache teilen⟩ etw. mit jmdm. gemeinsam innehaben, tun


----------



## Davidasks

Hutschi said:


> Danke, manfy, das war auch meine Beobachtung. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich bei Grimm nachgeschaut.
> ----
> Ich habe für "teilen" = gemeinsam noch folgende Beispiele:
> 
> Die gleiche Wohnung teilen = gemeinsam dort wohnen. Das stimmt mit DWDS (Wortauskunftssystem zur deutschen Sprache) überein
> Mit Buch und Zeitung kenne ich es nicht als idiomatisch.  ("Ein gemeinsames Buch teilen" wäre nicht idiomatisch im Sinne, die Information gemeinsam zu nutzen.)
> 
> 
> ---
> Ich denke, je nach Bedeutung sind unterschiedliche Wendungen idiomatisch.
> Ich muss meine neuen Erkenntnisse mit Euch teilen (die Manfy schon vorher hatte).
> Die Wendung "teilen", wie sie im Internet verwendet wird, hat in ähnlichem Sinne schon alte Wurzeln, die aber nicht unbedingt bewusst sind. In Grimms Wörterbuch werden sehr alte Beispiele angegeben. Sie sind ähnlich, aber nicht gleich. Sie würden aber erklären, dass sich die Bedeutung noch gehalten hat.
> 
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache DWDS gibt kein aktuelles Beispiel für die Bedeutung an, am ehesten noch:
> 
> ⟨sich (mit jmdm.) in eine Sache teilen⟩ etw. mit jmdm. gemeinsam innehaben, tun



Danke*


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Somit muss ich sagen: Ich teile deine Ansicht nicht.  (= Ich bin nicht der gleichen Ansicht wie du.)
> 
> "Ich möchte die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen" bedeutet soviel wie _ich möchte euch diese Beiträge nicht vorenthalten_ oder _ich möchte, dass ihr am Gesagten teilhaben könnt._




Ich bin ebenfalls von elroys heftiger Ablehnung des Wortes "teilen" (gelinde gesagt) überrascht. (Von _Denglisch_ kann für mich hier nicht die Rede sein!)

Hier ein paar Beispiele aus der Presse:

...., damit ich diese großartige Neuigkeit mit ihnen teilen kann.
Ich werde meine Gedanken über viele Themen mit Ihnen teilen.
Sie freuen sich über die lustigen Seiten unserer Abenteuer, die wir mit ihnen teilen
Die Natur der Informationen, welche die NSA mit ihnen teilte, habe das nahegelegt
ich hatte sie nur für mich aufgeschrieben, aber jetzt will ich sie mit Ihnen teilen
Am Dienstag begann er mit «einer persönlichen Nachricht, die ich mit Ihnen teilen möchte» seine Show.
Onkel, der sie ins Haus einlädt und seine Erfahrungen mit ihnen teilt.
Wir erleben gerade sehr ernste Zeiten, deshalb möchte ich ein paar Gedanken mit Ihnen teilen. 

etc.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben überall: "mit Ihnen". In dieser Form erscheint es mir völlig natürlich.


...., damit ich diese großartige Neuigkeit teilen kann.
Ich werde meine Gedanken über viele Themen teilen.
usw.
Das wäre für mich dagegen nicht idiomatisch außerhalb des Internets.
Vielleicht wirkt es durch die Mehrdeutigkeit falsch auf mich. Eine der Valenzen ist offen. Wenn man sie weglässt, wird es seltsam ...


----------



## Davidasks

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin ebenfalls von elroys heftiger Ablehnung des Wortes "teilen" (gelinde gesagt) überrascht. (Von _Denglisch_ kann für mich hier keine Rede sein.)
> 
> Hier ein paar Beispiele aus der Presse:
> 
> ...., damit ich diese großartige Neuigkeit mit ihnen teilen kann.
> Ich werde meine Gedanken über viele Themen mit Ihnen teilen.
> Sie freuen sich über die lustigen Seiten unserer Abenteuer, die wir mit ihnen teilen
> Die Natur der Informationen, welche die NSA mit ihnen teilte, habe das nahegelegt
> ich hatte sie nur für mich aufgeschrieben, aber jetzt will ich sie mit Ihnen teilen
> Am Dienstag begann er mit «einer persönlichen Nachricht, die ich mit Ihnen teilen möchte» seine Show.
> Onkel, der sie ins Haus einlädt und seine Erfahrungen mit ihnen teilt.
> etc.



Phew. So kann man es deiner Meinung nach (wie gezeigt) doch so verwenden? Auf ganz natürliche Weise kommt das Verb "teilen" mir in den Sinne, wenn ich an etwas, das mitgeteilt wird, denke.. es ist nicht einfach für mich davon langsam abzulassen.. da ich jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland bin und ich dann anfange Zweifel über meine eigene Sprache zu haben...  

Danke für deinen Beitrag!


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wir haben überall: "mit Ihnen".


Das habe ich zur Suche mit eingegeben, um diese einzuschränken.



			
				Hutschi said:
			
		

> Eine der Valenzen ist offen. Wenn man sie weglässt, wird es seltsam ...


Ja, da stimme ich Dir zu.


Davidasks said:


> Ich möchte etwas über die Beiträge/ Auszüge aus Beiträgen einiger Schüler mit euch teilen.


Aber das ist ja beim OP nicht der Fall, ergo:  der Satz (ohne "etwas über") ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Frieder

Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass es im Englischen für das deutsche Wort _teilen_ mindestens drei _mehr oder weniger_ passende Begriffe gibt:
_ to share_ (alle teilhaben lassen)
_to divide_ (unter mehreren aufteilen)
_to split_ (unter zweien aufteilen) 



> Ich möchte etwas über die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen.



Hier wäre wohl das Wort _share _das richtige. Wenn man dieses mit _teilen _übersetzt, verkantet es sich irgendwie im Gehörgang. Es passt einfach nicht. Besser wäre z.B. „Ich möchte euch an den Beiträgen einiger Schüler teilhaben lassen.” (würde ich aber nie so schreiben). Noch besser wäre „Ich möchte euch erläutern/darlegen/zeigen, was einige Schüler (dazu/zu diesem Thema) beigetragen haben.”


----------



## Reinhard aus Innsbruck

jemandem (Dat.) etwas (Akk.)mitteilen = jdn. (A) über etwas (A) informieren

Das ist für mich Amtsdeutsch, Bürokraten-Deutsch wie auch das Nomen "Mittteilung" = die Verlautbarung 
eine Presse-Mitteilung
In Geschäftsbriefen (Mails) kann man das so schreiben: Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wann Sie die Waren erhalten wollen.
Aber es klingt schon ein bisschen altmodisch und formell. Heute schreibt man vor allem geschäftliche Mails nicht mehr so,
sondern einfacher, ohne alte Floskeln.

Freunden teilt man nichts mit, man sagt oder schreibt ihnen etwas
man schickt ihnen auch keine Mitteilung, sondern einen Brief, also eine Mail oder SMS

Heutzutage sind Briefe suspekt, die können niemals von Freunden kommen!!!   Take care!

Außer man schreibt: Peter, ich möchte dir mitteilen, dass ich hiermit unsere Freundschaft als beendet betrachte. lol

Man könnte in einer Schülerzeitung auch so schreiben:
Hier in diesem Artikel erfahrt ihr, was eure Mitschüler in ihren Beiträgen geschrieben haben.
Ich möchte euch nicht vorenthalten, ..................................... für Schüler vielleicht zu gehoben, nicht jugendgerecht, nicht so in
Wir veröffentlichen gerne, ..............................
Hier könnt ihr lesen, ..............................
Wir wollen euch nicht verheimlichen, ..............
Wir haben viele Beiträge bekommen. Bitte, lest selbst, was sie darin geschrieben haben.


----------



## manfy

Frieder said:


> _ to share_ (alle teilhaben lassen)
> _to divide_ (unter mehreren aufteilen)
> _to split_ (unter zweien aufteilen)


  Genau! Und zusätzlich gibt es Bedeutungen, die sich nicht eindeutig und direkt zuordnen lassen, also Bedeutungen, die zwischen diesen groben Kategorien liegen.

Ich habe heute eine Aussage von der Merkel gehört, in Bezug auf die Christchurch attacks:


> _...wir *teilen* diese Werte mit Neuseeland und damit *teilen* wir auch das Entsetzen und die Verurteilung dieser schrecklichen Tat._



Das erste 'teilen' in gröbster Form heißt "wir _haben_ die gleichen Werte", wobei die Konnotationen jedoch in Richtung von "wir sympathisieren/verstehen/identifizieren uns mit denselben Werten".
Das zweite "teilen" geht eher in Richtung von "teilhaben" und hat somit die Konnotation von "geteiltes Leid, halbes Leid".

Ich denke, dass elroys instinktive Ablehnung der ersten Sätze dieses threads von der Beeinflussung aus dem Englischen kommt - verständlicherweise, da es ja seine Hauptsprache ist. Gleichzeitig wahrscheinlich auch dadurch, weil das englische 'share' gerne und oft direkt mit 'teilen' übersetzt wird, auch wenn es aus deutscher Sicht dort unpassend ist - also, da spielt bei ihm wohl eine Art von 'Hypercorrection' mit rein.
Wiederum, das ist ganz normal. Bei mehrsprachigen Sprechern lässt sich eine gegenseitige Beeinflussung der beherrschten Sprachen einfach nicht vermeiden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> _to share_ (alle teilhaben lassen)
> Besser wäre z.B. „Ich möchte euch an den Beiträgen einiger Schüler teilhaben lassen.”


An "teilhaben lassen" hatte ich auch gedacht, aber dann kam es mir in diesem Kontext zu "feierlich" vor.

Siehe z.B. 
_gehoben:_ er ließ uns an seinen Freuden und Leiden teilhaben


----------



## Hutschi

Sein Wissen mit jemandem teilen
Ich möchte mein Wissen mit euch teilen.
(Hier steckt schon etwas vom Teilen im Internet drin.)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das ist Denglisch, glaub' ich.  Im Deutschen bedeutet das eigentlich, dass jeder von uns ein Stück der Beiträge haben darf.  Zumindest finde ich im Duden nichts, was Deine Bedeutung belegt.


Figurativer Gebrauch der Bedeutung 2b _etwas, was man besitzt, zu einem Teil einem anderen überlassen_.

Die Verwendung von _etwas mit jemandem teilen_ als Äquivalent von _to share something with someone_ ist in diesem Kontext durchaus in Ordnung. Im modernen amerikanischen Englisch gibt es schon einen etwas inflationären Gebrauch von _share_ in diesem Sinne. Ich kann deiner Kritik insofern folgen, als man mit diesem übertriebenen Gebrauch in Amerika bei der Übertragung ins Deutsche vorsichtig sein soll. Falsch ist _etwas mit jemandem teilen_ hier aber nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Figurativer Gebrauch der Bedeutung 2b _etwas_


Meiner Meinung nach eher Bedeutung 4b:


> gemeinschaftlich mit anderen von etwas betroffen werden; an einer Sache im gleichen Maße wie ein anderer teilhaben
> 
> jemandes Schicksal, Los teilen
> jemandes Trauer, Freude teilen _(innerlich mitempfindend daran teilnehmen)_
> jemandes Ansicht teilen _(der gleichen Ansicht sein)_





berndf said:


> Falsch ist _etwas mit jemandem teilen_ hier aber nicht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach eher Bedeutung 4b:


Hatte ich im ersten Moment auch schreiben wollen, dann aber gemerkt, dass diese Bedeutung hier nicht zutrifft: In 4b ist das Subjekt Teil der Gruppe, *die* etwas teilt und _teilen_ beschreibt einen *Zustand*, der für alle Mitglieder der Gruppe gleichermaßen gilt. In Bedeutung 2b ist das Subjekt der Agens einer *Handlung*, in der er *mit* einer Gruppe etwas teilt, zu der er nicht selbst gehört.


----------



## JClaudeK

Stimmt, Du hast recht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin ebenfalls von elroys heftiger Ablehnung des Wortes "teilen" (gelinde gesagt) überrascht. (Von _Denglisch_ kann für mich hier nicht die Rede sein!)
> 
> Hier ein paar Beispiele aus der Presse:
> 
> ...., damit ich diese großartige Neuigkeit mit ihnen teilen kann.
> Ich werde meine Gedanken über viele Themen mit Ihnen teilen.
> Sie freuen sich über die lustigen Seiten unserer Abenteuer, die wir mit ihnen teilen
> Die Natur der Informationen, welche die NSA mit ihnen teilte, habe das nahegelegt
> ich hatte sie nur für mich aufgeschrieben, aber jetzt will ich sie mit Ihnen teilen
> Am Dienstag begann er mit «einer persönlichen Nachricht, die ich mit Ihnen teilen möchte» seine Show.
> Onkel, der sie ins Haus einlädt und seine Erfahrungen mit ihnen teilt.
> Wir erleben gerade sehr ernste Zeiten, deshalb möchte ich ein paar Gedanken mit Ihnen teilen.
> 
> etc.


Ich teile deine Meinung im großen und ganzen. (Und stimme auch berndf zu #44.) Aber ich halte es durchaus für möglich, dass es hier einen gewissen „Denglisch-Faktor“ gibt. Wie viele der Zitate sind Original-Zitate und keine Übersetzungen? Wie viele stammen aus der Zeit vor Facebook? (Stichwort: Teilen-Funktion.)




Davidasks said:


> in der Zeitung quotiert werden


*zitiert*
Hier zeigt sich, dass du tatsächlich stark vom Englischen beeinflusst bist 




Hutschi said:


> Das ist korrekt. Es geht hier um das trennbare Verb "mitteilen". Man kann seine eigene Meinung jemandem mitteilen, aber nicht die Meinung anderer.


Ich würde sagen, es funktioniert, wenn man den Satz ein wenig abändert:
Bitte teilen Sie uns (auch) die Meinung der anderen mit.


----------



## Davidasks

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich teile deine Meinung im großen und ganzen. (Und stimme auch berndf zu #44.) Aber ich halte es durchaus für möglich, dass es hier einen gewissen „Denglisch-Faktor“ gibt. Wie viele der Zitate sind Original-Zitate und keine Übersetzungen? Wie viele stammen aus der Zeit vor Facebook? (Stichwort: Teilen-Funktion.)
> 
> 
> *zitiert*
> Hier zeigt sich, dass du tatsächlich stark vom Englischen beeinflusst bist
> 
> 
> Ich würde sagen, es funktioniert, wenn man den Satz ein wenig abändert:
> Bitte teilen Sie uns (auch) die Meinung der anderen mit.



Verstehe.  Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!

"Zitieren" hatte ich für etwas zu formal gehalten (Zitat, klingt nach etwas das höher in der Vokabelliste liegt) und für einen jungen Schüler und eine Schülerzeitung vielleicht nicht ganz so zutreffend klingt. Daher hatte ich mich für quotieren und mitteilen entschieden (habe nach einfachen Vokabeln für junge Schüler gesucht). Allerdings ist vielleicht auch diese Einschätzung nicht ganz so gut/richtig.

Vielen Dank* 


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich würde sagen, es funktioniert, wenn man den Satz ein wenig abändert:
> Bitte teilen Sie uns (auch) die Meinung der anderen mit.



*Bitte teilen Sie uns (auch) die Meinung der anderen mit.
*
So könnte man schreiben:

*Ich möchte euch jetzt die Meinung von einigen anderen Schülern dazu mitteilen. 
*
Das wäre besser als das erste Beispiel (Diskussionsbeispiel)?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Davidasks said:


> "Zitieren" hatte ich für etwas zu formal gehalten (Zitat, klingt nach etwas das höher in der Vokabelliste liegt) und für einen jungen Schüler und eine Schülerzeitung vielleicht nicht ganz so zutreffend klingt. Daher hatte ich mich für quotieren und mitteilen entschieden (habe nach einfachen Vokabeln für junge Schüler gesucht). Allerdings ist vielleicht auch diese Einschätzung nicht ganz so gut/richtig.


Es gibt zwar das Verb ›quotieren‹, es hat aber eine andere Bedeutung:


> (Wirtschaft) den Preis, Kurs o. Ä. angeben, notieren
> einer Quotenregelung unterwerfen






Davidasks said:


> Das wäre besser als das erste Beispiel (Diskussionsbeispiel)?


Welches Beispiel meinst du konkret?


----------



## Davidasks

Welches Beispiel meinst du konkret?
*
Ich möchte etwas über die Beiträge einiger Schüler mit euch teilen.
*
Wäre besser in dieser Form:

*Ich möchte euch jetzt die Meinung von einigen anderen Schülern dazu mitteilen. *

Wenn man mitteilen benutzen möchte. 

Ist das richtig?


Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob "etwas über" reinpasst.
*
Ich möchte euch jetzt etwas über die Meinungen von einigen anderen Schülern dazu mitteilen. *(Heißt ich werde meine eigene Meinung dazu äußern, und diese auf die Aussagen anderer beziehen)

Ist das richtig?


Schlabberlatz said:


> Es gibt zwar das Verb ›quotieren‹, es hat aber eine andere Bedeutung:
> 
> 
> 
> Welches Beispiel meinst du konkret?



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis über die Benutzung von "quotieren"!!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Davidasks said:


> Wenn man mitteilen benutzen möchte.
> 
> Ist das richtig?


Wenn man ›mitteilen‹ benutzen möchte, geht der erste Satz sowieso nicht, denn ›etwas mit jemandem teilen‹ ist nicht das gleiche wie ›jemandem etwas mitteilen‹.




Davidasks said:


> *Ich möchte euch jetzt die Meinung von einigen anderen Schülern dazu mitteilen.*


Der Satz ist korrekt und für meine Begriffe akzeptabel, aber ›mitteilen‹ ist hier nicht unbedingt der beste Ausdruck. Siehe die Beiträge meiner Vorredner. Wir brauchen das hier nicht nochmal „durchzukauen“, glaube ich 




Davidasks said:


> Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob "etwas über" reinpasst.
> *
> Ich möchte euch jetzt etwas über die Meinungen von einigen anderen Schülern dazu mitteilen. *(Heißt ich werde meine eigene Meinung dazu äußern, und diese auf die Aussagen anderer beziehen)
> 
> Ist das richtig?


Nein, das passt nicht, wenn man ausdrücken will, dass man seine eigene Meinung dazu äußern will. Da ist „etwas über“ nicht konkret genug.
Ich möchte euch jetzt sagen, wie ich die Meinungen von einigen anderen Schülern sehe/ einschätze.
Ich werde euch jetzt meine persönliche Einschätzung geben, was die Meinungen von … betrifft.


----------



## Davidasks

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn man ›mitteilen‹ benutzen möchte, geht der erste Satz sowieso nicht, denn ›etwas mit jemandem teilen‹ ist nicht das gleiche wie ›jemandem etwas mitteilen‹.
> 
> 
> Der Satz ist korrekt und für meine Begriffe akzeptabel, aber ›mitteilen‹ ist hier nicht unbedingt der beste Ausdruck. Siehe die Beiträge meiner Vorredner. Wir brauchen das hier nicht nochmal „durchzukauen“, glaube ich
> 
> 
> Nein, das passt nicht, wenn man ausdrücken will, dass man seine eigene Meinung dazu äußern will. Da ist „etwas über“ nicht konkret genug.
> Ich möchte euch jetzt sagen, wie ich die Meinungen von einigen anderen Schülern sehe/ einschätze.
> Ich werde euch jetzt meine persönliche Einschätzung geben, was die Meinungen von … betrifft.



Na, vielen Dank für die klare Aufklärung!!  sehr geschätzt!


----------

